# Eeeekkkk...something in my sink....



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

My sweet Patchie girl.... :heart


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

What a cute little kitty!

Here is my hairball in the sink. S-Jo is 16 pounds and the sink is 12"x14".


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

how precious! Here's Martell in the sink:


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Heidi n Q said:


> What a cute little kitty!
> 
> Here is my hairball in the sink. S-Jo is 16 pounds and the sink is 12"x14".


 :lol: :lol: ...where is S-Jo's head????? :lol:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Head? What head. She's just a furball.


Her back is to the camera, head to the left, tail to the right. You can juuuussssst barely see the tip of the curve of her ear pointing at the corner of the tray that holds the razor blade replacements. She has her head tucked down into her chest area.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Janice said:


> My sweet Patchie girl.... :heart


what a cutie! 
all the sink kittys are wonderful here is my Mischka girl


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Now, Janice, your sink is sparkling clean ... is that picture posed? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What a cutie


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

coaster said:


> Now, Janice, your sink is sparkling clean ... is that picture posed? :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yep...I've taught them to cleanup after themselves!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

And look absolutely adorable while they're doing it!! :lol:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Before!









After


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

too cute! 

Can I safely presume that everybody here is familiar with this site: www.catsinsinks.com ?

These are all adorable, but Janice, there is just something so captivating about the expression on Patchie's face.


----------



## Mysterious (Mar 1, 2007)

HAHAHAHAA! these are great pictures!!


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

All these cats in sinks are hilarious! Here's a picture of my beasts:


----------



## ChevyIIMan (Nov 8, 2006)

Dusty would never sleep in the sink, but today we installed a new double sink in our bathroom along with tile and new hardware and its not even finished and I caught her in both sinks lol..... ill snag a picture soon.


----------

